# Your Top 15 cigars in "No" particular order



## budkole (Sep 3, 2008)

At first I was gonna post about everyone top smokes in order from 1-10, but then when i started thinking, i couldnt even do that. So instead i can up with the my top 15 cigars in no particular order(I cant say which is the best to me because i like different qualities/flavors in each). I ask that we all be honest about this and dont follow bandwagons. It doesnt matter if its a $1 stick or a $50 stick.

Here are mine:

Felipe Gregario Power - Special Robusto or Torpedo
Gurkha Holy Grail
Gurkha Genghis Khan
Hammer Sickle - Torpedo
Punch Black Prince (cuban)
Exile - Perfection #1 maduro (when they were from cuban imports, not the new blend)
Padron 1964 - Exclusivo maduro
Stradivarious - Robusto
Don Pepin - JJ Torpedo
Astral Talanga Valley
TTT Trinidad - Robusto maduro
Martinez New York - Empire or La Patria
Diesel Unholy Cocktail
Arturo Fuente Maduro Flor Fina 858
Saint Luis Rey - Serie A (cuban)


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Bolivar Belicosos Finos
Arturo Fuente Signature Maduro
AF Double Chateau Sun Grown
AF 8-5-8 in any wrapper
Opus X in any vitola
Padilla Miami Toro
5 Vegas AAA
LFD Double Ligero Chisel
La Habana 3 Siglos
Rocky Patel Maduro of Costa Rica
Casa Magna Colorado
Ashton VSG Eclipse Tubos
La Aurora 1495
Casa Fuente Corona Gorda
Cuesta Rey Pryamid #9


----------



## JazzCigar (Mar 10, 2010)

1. Arturo Fuente Añejo
2. Arturo Fuente OpusX
3. Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic
4. Padron 5000
5. Arturo Fuente King B
6. Arturo Fuente Don Carlos
7. Cain maduro
8. Perdomo2 maduro
9. Padron 1926 maduro
10. Ashton VSG
11. Tatuaja Miami Cojonu 2006
12. CAO Sopranos (haven't had one in a while though)
13. Don Pepin Garcia My Father
14. Joya de Nicaragua Antaño
15. Perdomo Grand Cru (Habano)


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

262 Paradigm
5 Vegas Cask Strength II
Brickhouse
Camacho Corojo
Gurkha Legend
Gurkha Warlord
Gurkha Signature Red 1887
Gurkha Signature 101 Maduro
Alec Bradley Tempus
Ashton VSG
Gran Habano Vintage 1992
Oliva Serie V
CAO La Traviata
CAO Brazilia
601 Green Oscuro


----------



## Hemingway in Havana (Feb 27, 2009)

*1.)* Illusione cg4
*2.)* Casa Fernandez Arsenio 2009
*3.)* Cuchillos Cubanos 46
*4.)* Padilla Miami Robusto
*5.)* Casa Fernandez Robusto
*6.)* Brick House Toro
*7.)* Casa Magna Colorado Robusto
*8.)* JFR Super Toro
*9.)* Di Fazio Picoso Robusto
*10.)* Illusione 888

I can only make it *an even 10*...these 10 are _consistently_ in my rotation!!! :thumb:


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

DPG Cuban Classic
Tat Miami
Coronado by LFD
Liga Privada #9
Diesel Unholy Cocktail
Man O War Ruination
Rocky Patel Edge Maduro
Olde World Reserve Maduro
Fuente sungrown
Fuente Opus X
5 Vegas Miami
LFD Airbender
Gurkha Centurian
Perdomo Habano
Partagas Black

Theres a few cigars Ive tried lately that could easily break into that list but Ive only had 1 of each and will reserve my judgement till I have had more, they include

JDN Antano
262 Paradigm
Ashton VSG
Oliva V
Gurkha Legend
Tambo

Im sure Im missing a few too


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Right now im gonna say

Oliva V
5 Vegas Miami
AF Hemmingway
Puro Indio Special Aged
DPG series JJ
Brickhouse
Diesel Unholy Cocktail
Casa Magna Colorado
Camacho 1962
Monecristo White
Gran Habano Corojo #5
La Aurora Leoninos
Nub Habano
La Aurora 1495
Padilla Habano


----------



## budkole (Sep 3, 2008)

"price means nothing........its all about taste!"

Soooooo true


----------



## ninersfan (Aug 15, 2009)

El Centurion Emperadores
El Centurion Gladiadores
El Centurion Guerreroes
Cubao No. 7
Murcielago Belicoso
La Aroma de Cuba EE #1
Siboney Reserve Torpedo
Nestor Miranda Robusto Grande (Rosado)
Nestor Miranda Ruky (Oscuro)
601 Green Tronco
San Cristobal Francisco
My Father Cedro Deluxe Eminentes
Cruzado Marelas
Frank Llaneza 1961 Cuban Corona
Esencia Corona Gorda


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Partagas Short
Bolivar Belicoso Fino
H. Upmann Sir Winston
Tatuaje SW Reserva
Tatuaje Noella
Padron 1926 no. 9 maduro
Padron 45th Anniversary maduro
Padron 80th Anniversary maduro
Partagas 898
Arturo Fuente Anejo no. 77 (shark)
Arturo Fuente Opus X Reserva D' Chateau
Cohiba Robusto
H. Upmann no. 2
Romeo y Julieta Churchill 
Trinidad Fundadores


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Opus
Fuente Don Carlos
CAO Brazilla
Illusione CG4
Cohiba Esplendido
Cohiba Siglo IV
Cohiba Siglo VI
Cohiba Secretos
Partagas Series 4
RASS
LGC Tainos
LGC Wavel
Padron
JLP
San Cristobal

So many more


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

In no order...

FFOX
Anejo 55 
Anejo 77
Fuente Hemingway
Fuente Rosado Magnum R
Illusione ~cg:4~
Illusione ~f9~
Illusione Epernay
Tatuaje Reserva SW
Ramon Allones Specially Selected
Davidoff Millennium Blend
Bolivar Belicoso Fino
Liga Privada No. 9
Liga Privada T52
El Rey de los Habanos by Don Pepin

Man... That was hard to trim down.:madgrin:


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

Romeo And Julieta Excibicion A
My Father
Opus X Fuente Fuente size
CAO Italia Artistry Of Champions
Rocky Patel ITC
Oliva V
Cohiba Extra Vigoroso
Davidoff Maduro R
LFD Double Press
H.Upman Magnum 50
God Of Fire Carlito
H.Uppman Cabinet Selection
Work Of Art Natural
A. Funte Between the Lines
Ashton Double Magnum


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

RASS
Padron 1926 # 6 maduro
Monte Petit Tubos
RASCC
Padron 1926 # 35 maduro
Padron 1926 # 35 natural
Bolivar RC

That's it from me, everything else I have is too young to smoke currently but I'm working on that.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

1. camacho liberty 2007 (2008 and 2009 are in this as well, but there not quite as good)
2. partagas short (habano) (the only cuban i have had to date)
3. camacho triple maduro
4. camacho SLR
5. NUB (any of them, tho i rank them in this order:maduro, habano, conny, cammie)
6. rocky patel vintage 1990 (the 1992 isnt far behind)
7. opus x (so far, every one that i have tried has been amazing)
8. SOSA londsdale (churchill is great too, they both need 6 months to a year in the humi first)
9. gurkha gran reserve (i dont normally like infused cigars, but this is 1 of 2 that i really enjoy)
10. tatuaje red tubo


im just gonna give you 10 for now, im having a hard time placing the last 5, as there are so many that i feel deserve those spots.....maybe i will come back and post the last 5 when im more awake.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

There are many more but here are 15 that you requested....................No particular order !!!!!

Padron 1964 maduro
Padron 1926 maduro
Don Carlos Edicion de Anniversario
FFOX
Illusione ~cg:4~
Illusione !MK~
Illusione Epernay
Tatuaje 
RASS
Davidoff Millennium 
Stradivarius
Ashton VSG 
Cohiba Esplendido
Cohiba Siglo IV
Cohiba Siglo VI


----------



## Grey7 (Jan 23, 2010)

Padron 1964 maduro corona
La Aurora 1495 corona
Oliva serie V lancero
Perdomo esv 91 imperio maduro
CAO MX2 box press
Rocky Patel winter collection corona 09
Illusione f9
Montecristo white rothchild
Liga Privada #9 robusto
Padron londres maduro
Alec Bradley SCR churchill
Zino classic #7
Padron 1964 maduro principe
CAO Italia ciao
Illusione 888


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Any Order

Padron 26 M
Pardron 64 M
RASS/RASCC
Party 898
My Father Le Bijou 1922
PLPC
Trinidad Robusto E
San Christobal Del Sol
Cohiba Siglo III
Party II/Prez
RAG
and a few others


----------



## Ndimarco (Jan 4, 2009)

Tatuaje Black
Tatuaje Red
Tatuaje Boris
Tatuaje t110
EO 21
601 Blue
Ashton VSG
CAO Brazillia 
CAO MX2
Rocky Patel Edge Lite
AF Chateu Fuente
Montecristo White
Illusione cg4 
Illusione 4/2 g
LFD Chisleto


Man I dont know if those are the top 15 there are so many


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

Padron 64
Padron 26
Opus X
VSG 
Ashton Heratage
Ashton ESG 22
Alec Bradley SCR
Alec Bradley harvest selection '97
Alec Bradley Tempus
RP 90, 92, 99
Cohiba Siglo II
Party CC


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

As you requested, not in any particular order:

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 gold label
Carlos Torano Virtuoso
Graycliff Chateau Grand Cru salomon
La Gloria Cubana Serie R Limitada 2006
La Gloria Cubana Serie R maduro
Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real
5 Vegas Cask Strength
H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
Rocky Patel Edge maduro
Partagas black label
Cohiba Siglo VI (CC)
Padron x000 maduro
CAO Brazilia
CAO Mx2


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

601 Blue*
601 Green*
601 Red*
DPG JJ Maduro*
My Father
My Father Le Bijou*
San Cristobal Seleccion Del Sol*
Ashton VSG
Diamond Crown Maximus
Illusione CG4
Illusione Epernay
Alec Bradley Tempus 
La Aroma De Cuba Edicion Especial*
Oliva V
Padron 80th Anniversary Maduro

*(Notice all the Pepin Garcia blends up there...wow what a guy!)


----------



## cigllortars (Mar 16, 2010)

1 Gurkah G3 Toro
2 Gurkha Shaggy Foot (natural) Toro
3 Gurkha Nepalese Warrior
4 Mayorga (natural)
5 God of fire by Carlito Churchill
6 That one CAO Criollo I had that time.....
7 Romeo Y Julieta Reserva real, all of them
8 Rocky Patel Old Worlde Toro
9 Oliva V Double Toro
10 CAO Moontrance
11 Padilla Artisanos 
12 Arturo Fuente Hemingway Shortstory
13 Padilla Miami Corona
14 Perdomo 2 (maduro) 
15 Gurkha TPB-1


----------



## JazzCigar (Mar 10, 2010)

cigllortars said:


> 1 Gurkah G3 Toro
> 2 Gurkha Shaggy Foot (natural) Toro
> 3 Gurkha Nepalese Warrior
> 4 Mayorga (natural)
> ...


I believe I know you, sir.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Tatuaje Black
Cabaiguan Guapos (maduro or natural)
Padron 1926 80th Anniversary Maduro
Tobacco Baez
Chateau Real
Liga Privada #9
LG Small Batch #1
Ashton VSG
Opus X
Partagas Serie P no. 2
Tatuaje Unicos
My Father
Illusione MJ12
LGC Artesanos De Miami
Tatuaje Cojonu (any of them)

It was harder to get to 15 than I thought it would be!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Kristoff maduro
Partagas black
Padron 1964 (natural or maduro)
CAO VR
CAO Gold maduro
Diesel
Opus X
Casa magna 
San Cristobal
Cigar.com Brazilia
Diebels white label (local B&M's house brand)
Cohiba black
Cohiba red dot
Ashton VSG
Erin go bragh (guilty pleasure)

plus:
RP Olde World Reserve maduro
RyJ Reserva Real
Flor de Oliva natural
Onyx Reserve


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> 1. camacho liberty 2007 (2008 and 2009 are in this as well, but there not quite as good)
> 2. partagas short
> 3. camacho triple maduro
> 4. camacho SLR
> ...


here seems to be my other 5. 
cohiba secretos 5
partagas serie D no. 4
monte #4
my father crema
sosa churchill

other then the sosa, i have only had one of each of the last 5, but if the rest are like these. there in my top 5.


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

Cubao
CAO Brazilia
AF Queen B
LGC R
ITC SF Maduro

RP Vintage 90
Vegas 5 Classic
Vegas 5 A
Oliva G Maduro
Padron 64

CAO Anni
Camancho Legend (not CI legend)
LGC Wavell
Punch Maduros
Rocky CI Legend


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

CC Monte # 2 (but only 1 or 2 of the ones I've tried)
Cabaiguan belicoso fino
Tatuaje Cojonu 2006
Camacho Corojo 
DPG Cuban Classic torpedo
CC Bolivar belicoso fino
Tatuaje Verrocu East Coast
Casa Magna Colorado toro
Perdomo Patriarch Habano
601 Green label series 
Padilla 1932
Padilla Dominus
Diamond Crown Maximmus
Coronado by La Flor
Partagas SD #4


----------



## JohnnySmokestar (Oct 11, 2009)

1. Arturo Fuente Anejo: any size
2. Illusione "2"
3. Tatuaje Nobles
4. Tatuaje Black
5. Tatuaje Cojonu 2003
6. Rocky Patel Winter 2009
7. Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label (Generosos)
8. My Father #1 
9. Arturo Fuente:Opus X Love Affair
10.Illusione 888
11. Illusione Epernay
12. 601 Blue Label
13. Ashton VSG
14. Cain Maduro Toro
15. (tie) San Cristabol (old blend)/La Aroma De Cuba (new blend with red footing)

-Smokestar


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

All NC's, but good cigars in my book!

La Gloria Cubana
Padilla 1932
Oliva O
Oliva V
Ashton VSG
Monte Platinum
ERDM
Tat miami
Perdomo Lot 23
DPG black label
Cain habano
RP Edge lite
Padilla 1968
Oliva MB III
Gran Habano 3 Siglos

So many left to try!!!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Punch 652 (EMS)
Bolivar Cofradia Cuban Corona
ERDM Flor de Llaneza (maduro)
Travis Club Senator
JLP Cazadore (thanks to Warren!)
Excalibur 748
LGC 747 (EMS & maduro)
Perdomo Fresh Rolled Torpedo (rosado)
GCC Perfecto
GPECC Hermoso #1
HdM Rothschild (EMS & maduro)
Ramon Allones Reserve Cuban Corona
Omar Ortez Original Torpedo
Topper Old Fashioned Oscuro
Punch Rare Corojo Rothschild

These are all daily smokes, no real boutiques, and all go for about $2 the way I buy 'em. Delish.


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

Exile (pretty much any)
Olive Serie V torpedo
LFD Double Ligero Chisel maduro
Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ maduro
Rocky Patel The Edge maduro
Partagas Black
Illusione CG:4
Montecristo #4
Oliva Master Blends 3
San Cristobal
Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve
Ashton VSG
AVO maduro No. 2
Padron Anniversary 1964
Oliva Serie V figurado

This list WILL change with time. And, as the title says, it is in absolutely NO particular order


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

Not any particular order:

Ashton VSG Belicoso
Arturo Fuente Between the Lines
Padilla Miami Robusto
RP 1990 Toro
RP 1992 Robusto
Diamond Crown #5
Perdomo ESV Regente
Oliva Serie V Figurado/Double Robusto
Padron 1926 No.35 Natural
Padron 1964 Exclusivo Maduro
Cohiba Siglo IV 
Cohiba Siglo VI
Carlos Torano Reserva Selecta
LFD Double Ligero Chiselito
Montecristo White Label


----------



## jamesc1995 (Feb 14, 2010)

In no particular order.

Oliva Serie V
Oliva Connecticut
Oliva Serie O
Camacho Connecticut
CAO La Traviata
CAO Brazilia Gol!
CAO MX2
Partagas Spanish Rosado
Nestor Miranda 20th Anniversary
Camacho Triple Maduro
Liga Privada T52
Liga Privada Flying Pig
Perdomo Habano Maduro
Nub Cameroon
Torano Signature

There are more but we'll stop there.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

My Father #2
My Father Le Bijou 1922 petite robusto
FF Opus X xxx
AF Hemingway short story
Cohiba Puro Dominicana corona
Cain Maduro 654t
CAO Brazilia box-press
AVO XO preludio
Partagas Shorts
Nub Maduro 464t
Tatuaje (any of em!)
BBF
RP Decade torpedo
Aganese Maduro (old blend) corona
Ashton VSG enchantment

:cowboyic9:


----------



## awkwardPause (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, here's the top 10 at least...

Diesel Unholy Cocktail = yum
Cabaiguan robustos extra 
Nestor Miranda Special Selection "coffee break"
Jesus Fuego 777 corojo
EO 601 Maduro (blue)
Cubao (smaller ring guages...)
Padron 2000
Hoyo de Monterrey prensado
El Triunfador original lancero
El Triunfador #3


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979 Robusto 
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Generosos
Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Belicoso
601 Serie Blue Label Robusto
601 Serie Black Label Robusto
La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chisel
La Flor Dominicana Limitado III
Coronado by La Flor Double Corona
San Cristobal Supremo
Oliva Serie 'V' Torpedo
Oliva Serie 'O' Natural Toro
Oliva Serie 'O' Maduro Toro
Padron 2000 Maduro
Camacho Corojo Monarca
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Consul

Do I like full-bodied cigars or what?


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

Anejo Shark
Padilla Miami
Fuente Rosados
La Aroma de Cuba (pepin)
Tat Verocu
Opus
Padron 1964
Liga No 9
La Traviatta 
Juan Lopez No 2
RASS
Tat Miami
Monte #2
Ashton VSG
Gran Habano #2 (for favorite cheap smoke)


----------



## Benji (Jan 10, 2010)

Ramon Allones Specially Select
Bolivar Royal Corona
Bolivar Belicosos Finos
Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas
La Gloria Cubana Medaille D'or No 1
Cohiba Siglo 2
Partagas Short
Trinidad Fundadores
Punch Petite Punch
Padron 1964 Maduro
Tatuaje Brown Reserva
My Father Le Bijou
LFD Double Ligero Chisel
El Triunfadore Lancero
DPG Blue Label


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Liga Privada #9
Casa Magna Colorado
LFD Airbender
Ashton VSG
Brickhouse
Arturo Fuente Añejo
Arturo Fuente OpusX
CAO La Traviata
601 Blue
Tat Miami
Tatuaje SW Reserva
Liga Privada T52
My Father 1922
Taboo Twist
LFD Cameroon Cab

I'm ready for a smoke after this!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Great thread! My tastes run a bit more pedestrian...but I expect that to change by the end of the summer, as I've been gifted (very generously by many of you BOTLs) with some amazing sticks the last few months. Currently though, my list is:

Gurkha Regent
Hoyo Dark Sumatra
Hoyo Excalibur #2
Partagas Black
La Aroma De Cuba Edicion Especial
Hoyo Excalibur 1066
Hoyo Excalibur Royal Sterling
Don Diego Playboy
Montecristo White
Backwoods Honey (just want to see if anyone's actually reading these)
Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real
La Gloria Cubana Serie R
San Cristobal Seleccion Del Sol
RyJ Verona's Court
JR Ultimate Maduro


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Tough to only pick 15 but I'll give it a go. These are in no particular order and only include recent, regular production.

Romeo y Julieta Duke LE 2009
Cohiba Lancero
Cohiba Sig II
Cohiba Sig VI
Cohiba Maduro 5 Genios
Partagas Shorts
Bolivar Belicoso Finos
Bolivar Coronas Jr.
Hoyo Epicure Especiale
Hoyo Palmas Extra
Vegas Robaina Famosos
Partagas 898v
Montecristo Sublime LE 2008
Bolivar Simones RE Canada
Montecristo #4


----------



## pointbreak (Feb 8, 2010)

Tarks said:


> Tough to only pick 15 but I'll give it a go. These are in no particular order and only include recent, regular production.
> 
> Romeo y Julieta Duke LE 2009
> Cohiba Lancero
> ...


 Nice Jeff im comin over to play cards with you I will bring the cards and beer you open the hummi.....lol


----------



## Catalysts1942 (Dec 8, 2010)

Oliva Serie V
Arturo Fuente Hemingway
Arturo Fuente Anejo
Tatuaje Reserva Sw
Tatuaje Noelles
Ashton VSG
My Father Le Bijou 1922
Illusione Epernay
Davidoff Colorado Claro
Avo Heritage
La Riqueza
El Triunfador
Liga Privada T52
Cubao
Cabaiguan Guapo 46


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

In No order:
HdM Epi 2
Cohiba Siglo IV
VR Famosos
Opus X any Vitola
Ashton Cabinet
Fuente Queen B
Padron 64 Maduro
My Father LB 1922
Padron 2000 as an everyday smoke

There are many others that I smoke regularly but these to to mind as my Favorite.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> here seems to be my other 5.
> cohiba secretos 5
> partagas serie D no. 4
> monte #4
> ...


replace the my father crema with the le bijou 1922.... so good!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

1 Padron 64 principe maduro
2 Padron delicias maduro
3 Anejo # 50
4 AF chateau Fuente maduro
5 Ashton aged maduro #15 &20
6 Gran habano vintage 2002
7 Java corona maduro
8 Natural dirt torpedo
9 Siglo limited reserve maduro II
10 perdomo limited reserve oscuro
11 Cain robust maduro
12 Cohiba Dominican
13 San cristobal Classico 
14 Don Tomas corojo robusto
15 macanudo Hyde park maduro


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

This was harder than I thought. First I just listed a top 15 of the things I normally smoke and then decided to redo the list including anything I've ever smoked, even if I only had one.

Partagas Serie D#4
Padron Family Reserve 46 (I've only had one and it rocked)
Padron Anni 26 M (I've only had one and it rocked)
Anejo Shark
Opus Lancero
Fuente Cuban Corona Maduro
Oliva V Maduro
Rocky Patel Decade Short Robusto
Padron 3000 Maduro
La Traviata Maduro Divino
Los Blanco Nine Lancero
LP #9
Camacho Triple Maduro
Hemingway Short Story
RASS


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

No order:

RP Decade
RP Vintage 92
CAO Mx2
Illusione cg4
Illusione mj12
Diesel UC
AF Magnum
Man O War 
CAO Brazillia
RP Vintage 90
RP OWR
Murcielago
AF 858
Tatuaje Red Tubo 
FFOX


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

1. Casa Fuente lancero
2. Opus X petit lancero
3. Hoyo de Monterrey candela
4. Illusione hl maduro
5. Arturo Fuente seleccion privada #1 candela
6. Arturo Fuente Hemingway signature sungrown
7. Arturo Fuente WOAM
8. Arturo Fuente magnum r 52
9. Arturo Fuente añejo #77 shark
10. Arturo Fuente Gran AniverXario
11. Alec Bradley prensado corona gorda
12. La Flor Dominicana double ligero lancero
13. El Triunfador lancero (original blend)
14. Padilla Signature 1932 lancero
15. Alec Bradley tempus lancero


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

1. Opus X
2. Fuente Anejo
3. My Father Le Bijou
4. My Father #1
5. Padron 3000 Maduro
6. JDN 1960 antano
7. Partagas Black
8. Diesel UC
9. Gurkha Centurian
10. Alec Bradley SCR
11. CAO Brazilia
12. CAO Soprano's
13. Ashton VSG Wizard
14. CAO Mx2
15. DPG JJ Belicose


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

pointbreak said:


> Nice Jeff im comin over to play cards with you I will bring the cards and beer you open the hummi.....lol


Second that....


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Some nice lists here.

Here's mine:


Ashton Classic
San Cristobal
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
Montecristo #2 (CC)
Davidoff Classic
Ghurka Evil
Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur
JR Cuban Alternatives Montecristo #2
CAO Gold
CAO Black
Ashton VSG
Oliva Serie V
Nub
Perdomo Lot 23
Perdomo Habano or Montecristo Classic


----------



## Phoenixda85 (Jan 13, 2011)

1. CAO - L'Anniversaire Extreme
2. Rocky Patel - Decade
3. H.Upmann - Vintage Cameroon
4. Rocky Patel - Summer 2008
5. Room 101 - 808 by Camacho
6. Don Pepin - Serie JJ Maduro
7. Rocky Patel - Edge Maduro
8. Padilla - Habano
9. Cohiba - Siglo III
10. CAO - Italia
11. La Aroma de Cuba - Amor
12. Arturo Fuente - Chateau Queen B
13. Camacho - Diploma
14. Oliva - Serie G Cameroon
15. Don Pepin - El Centurion


----------



## KSP (Nov 12, 2010)

Haven't quite figured out a top fifteen yet, but I can comfortably list:

My Father Garcia Cedros Deluxe Cervantes
Carlos Torano Exodus 50 Years
Cohiba Edicion Limitada 2004 (Cuba) - Got one from a buddy. As soon as these go on sale, I'm gonna pick up a couple of boxes
Arturo Fuente 858 Cameroon
Arturo Fuente 858 Maduro
CAO Italia
San Cristobal

I'm also kinda liking the Casa Magna Colorado I'm puffing on right now.


----------



## skeptic (Jan 30, 2011)

Partagas Serie D No.4
Romeo y Julieta Short Churchill
Montecristo No.2
Ramon Allones Specially Selected
Bolivar Royal Corona
Trinad Reyes
Bolivar Petite Corona
Hoyo De Monterey Petite Robusto
Don Thomas Maduro Robusto
Montecristo No.4
Punch Champion
Punch Robusto
Oliva O
Partagas Shorts
Diplomatico No.4


----------



## Herfer (Jun 18, 2010)

skeptic said:


> Partagas Serie D No.4
> Romeo y Julieta Short Churchill
> Montecristo No.2
> Ramon Allones Specially Selected
> ...


Skeptic- We seem to have similar tastes. My top 15 (in no particular order) are:

Cohiba Seleccion Reserve Media Corona
Romeo y Julieta Short Churchill
Montecristo No.2
Ramon Allones Specially Selected
Bolivar Gigantes
Saint Luis Rey Double Corona (05/06)
Hoyo De Monterey Epicure Especial
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature
Punch Double Corona
Oliva O
Vegas Robaina Famosos
Diplomatico No. 2
H.Upmann Sir Winston
Don pepin Garcia Tabacos Baez
Cohiba Siglo VI

Cheers!

Jim


----------



## Herfer (Jun 18, 2010)

skeptic said:


> Partagas Serie D No.4
> Romeo y Julieta Short Churchill
> Montecristo No.2
> Ramon Allones Specially Selected
> ...


Since its clear you are a cuban lover, if you haven't already, I suggest you try some of the cigars taboo has to offer. I think they are a worthwhile contender even though I too am a cuban snob.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Esencia Corona Gorda
Opus xXx
Opus Petit Lancero
My Father Le Bijou
La Riqueza #2
Los Blancos Nine
Nestor Miranda SS Lancero
Tatuaje Black
Tatuaje Verocu
Pepin JJ Maduro
Pepin JJ White
La Aroma de Cuba EE
Padron 64 Maduro
JdN Antano
601 Blue


----------



## Herfer (Jun 18, 2010)

Bunker said:


> Esencia Corona Gorda
> Opus xXx
> Opus Petit Lancero
> My Father Le Bijou
> ...


Mmmm... the Garcia Pepin JJ's ARE very nice. Just about anything from Padron is a wicked smoke. I also have to agree that the 601 Blue's are worth a try for most experienced smokers.

Nice list!


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

1) AF Anejo
2) Opus X
3) PAN
4) PAM
5) Padron 1926
6) Illusione HL
7) AF Hemmingway Natural
8) Padron 2000 (everyday smoke)
9) Gran Habano 2002 (bargain smoke)
10) Diesel Unlimited
11) La Perla Habana Black Pearl
12) CAO Soprano
13) CAO Brazilia
14) Partagas Serie D No. 2 LE 2003 (miss my ISOM connection =( )
15) Liga Privada #9


----------



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

1. My aged Cuban Monte #2's
2. Viaje Satori Karma
3. La Riqueza Cabinet Double Corona
4. Tatuaje Miami Havana Cazadores
5. Tatuaje Red Tubos
6. Cabaiguan Guapos
7. Ramon Allones Special Selection
8. Padilla Miami 8&11
9. Padilla Habanos
10. Para Ti Prominentes
11. My Father No.1
12. My Father Lancero
13. Paul Garmirian Symphony 20
14. LFD Double Ligero Chisel
15. Alec Bradley Family Blend T11


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow...top 15...lemme think:

Romeo y Julieta Viejo
Padron 1926
Alec Bradley Select Cabinet Reserve
Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve
5 Vegas AAA
Gurkha Legend
Reyes Family Cienfuegos
Man O War Ruination
Man O War Virtue
Padron 2000
Padilla Miami
Padilla 1932
Montecristo #2
Pepin Blue Generosos
San Cristobal

(several Cubans as well, Bolivar, Punch and Cohiba...but since those are out of my price range I haven't smoked them in a while!)


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Anejo #49
Tat Black Tubos
Tat Red Tubos
Oliva MB3
Padron 1964 (nat)
Oliva V Lancero
San Cristobal Toro
San Cristobal Sellecion del Sol Toro
Illusione 6/8
Cruzado Dantes
?
?
?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

My Father No. 1
Anejo No. 77
Opus X Phantom
Hemingway BTL
Hemingway Classic
Hemingway Short Story
RP Vintage 92
RP Vintage 90
Oliva V
5 Vegas Gold
AF Double Chateau Natural
Anejo No. 60
Padron FR 45
Gurkha Grand Reserve (Copper Top)
Ashton VSG


----------



## Phoenixda85 (Jan 13, 2011)

Updated...

1. Oliva - Serie V Double Toro
2. Rocky Patel - Decade Toro
3. CAO - L'Anniversaire Extreme Churchill
4. H.Upmann - Vintage Cameroon Churchill
5. CAO - Brazilia Ipanema
6. Oliva - Serie G Cameroon Toro
7. Room 101 - 808
8. Camacho - Diploma Torpedo
9. Indian Tabac - Super Fuerte Maduro 
10. Nica Libre - Imperial
11. Padilla - Habano Torpedo
12. Gurkha - Park Avenue Torpedo
13. Perdomo - Grand Cru Maduro and Corojo
14. La Estrella Cubana - Oscuro Toro
15. Mombacho - Thermonuclear



Phoenixda85 said:


> 1. CAO - L'Anniversaire Extreme
> 2. Rocky Patel - Decade
> 3. H.Upmann - Vintage Cameroon
> 4. Rocky Patel - Summer 2008
> ...


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

*1-PADILLA SIGNATURE 1932 LIMITADA OSCURO (Salomon):first:
2-OLIVA SERIE V (Figurado)
3-PADILLA CAZADORES (Magnum)
4-RAMON ALLONES CUBAN
5-EL BATON (Double Toro)
6-LA PERLA HABANA COBRE (Belicoso)
7-GRAN HABANO CONNECTICUT #1 (Gran Robusto)
8-BACCARAT (Double Corona)
9-MONTECRISTO WHITE
10-5 VEGAS GOLD (Torpedo)
11-DIESEL (Unholy Cocktail)
12-GURKHA LEGEND
13-CAO BLACK
14-PADILLA SIGNATURE 1932
15-SANCHO PANZA EXTRA-FUERTE

*


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Boy has this list changed, thanks to Puff:
1. Padron 1926
2. Illusione cg4
3. Illusione 88
4. Padron 1964
5. Illusione 2
6. Camacho 10th
7. Tatuaje Vecrou
8. My Father Le Bijou 1922
9. La Riqueza
10. Ashton VSG
11. Liga Privada T52
12. Cain Habano
13. Ave Maria
14. Romey y Julieta Viejo
15. Oliva V



primetime76 said:


> Wow...top 15...lemme think:
> 
> Romeo y Julieta Viejo
> Padron 1926
> ...


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok, after organizing my coolidor again this is my updated list of regularly available smokes I have on hand (or have at least recently smoked):

Padron Anniversario 1964 Maduro any size

A. Fuente Opus X xXx

A. Fuente Anejo 49 

Camacho 10th Maduro Robusto 

Esencia Corona Gorda 

Illusione cg4 

Illusione HL 

Tatuaje Havana Cazador 

Tatuaje Black any size

La Riqueza any size

El Triunfador #5 (my favorite little NC) 

Los Blancos Nine Toro

Liga Privada T52 Toro

Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Churchill (best $5 smoke out there) 

Ashton VSG Corona Gorda

I would put the Tat 109 Federal 90th Rosado on the list too if Pete would make it a regular production smoke ray:


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Dread said:


> DPG Cuban Classic
> Tat Miami
> Coronado by LFD
> Liga Privada #9
> ...


This has changed a ton in the past year

Tatuaje 7th Reserva
Liga Privada #9
Viaje 50/50 red
Illusione 88
Illusione CG4
262 Paradigm
262 Ideology
Rodrigo Maduro
DPG JJ Salomon
MOW Puro Authentico
PDR 1878 Dominicana Oscura
Tatuaje Black
JDN Antano 1970 and Dark Corojo
Illusione Epernay


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

Ashton VSG
Camacho Triple Maduro
LFD Ligero Cabinet Oscuro
Padrón 7000 Maduro
LFD Double Ligero
La Aroma de Cuba Immensa
Oliva V Double Robusto
CAO Lx2
Liga Privada T52
My Father #1
Padrón Family Reserve No. 45 Maduro
Light 'Em Up Maduro
Fuente Opus X
LFD "El Jocko" Maduro

Wish List: Anything from Illusione or Viaje, Cohiba Siglo VI and Behike, Padron 1926


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Padron 3000 Maduro
Padron 1964
Opus X
Fuente Anejo
Fuente Hemingway
Macanudo Cru Royal
Macanudo Vintage 1997
Kristoff Ligero Maduro
DPG Series JJ Maduro
DPG Blue Label
Cuba Aliados Miami
CAO La Traviata
My Father 
Nester Miranda Signiture Selection
Oliva V


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Oliva V
JdN Antano Dark Corojo
Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial
Anejo #77
Work of Art Maduro
My Father LE
Opus X Love Affair
Opus X Petite Lancero
Viaje Satori
Liga Privada 
Nub Maduro
Diesel
Padron 200 Maduro
Padron 1964 Maduro


----------



## mikejh (Feb 19, 2007)

oliva v
punch gran puro
ashton vsg
rp edge sumatra
dpg black

oliva mb3
lfd coronado
perdomo habano m
padron 1964 n
padron 1926 n

perdomo lot 23 n
tatuaje havana vi
san cristobal
illusione epernay
af anejo


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

OpusX Belicoso xXx
Anejo Shark
CAO La Traviata Favorito
Ashton VSG Corona Gorda
Bolivar Petit Corona
Por Larranaga Petit Corona
H. Upmann Sir Winston
Montecristo No. 2
Partagas 898V
Partagas Short
HdM Epicure #2
Trinidad Robusto T
H. Upmann Magnum 46
Cohiba Behike 52
RASS


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

Updated:

-Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979
-Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generosos 
-San Cristobal Clasico 
-601 Serie Connecticut Robusto
-601 Serie Blue Maduro Robusto 
-Tatuaje Noellas
-Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles 
-5 Vegas Miami "M5"
-La Flor Dominicana Air Bender Maestro
-La Flor Dominicana Limitado III
-Alec Bradley Prensado 
-Alec Bradley Tempus Quadrum
-CAO La Traviata Intrepido 
-La Aroma de Cuba (Newer Blend) Monarch
-Illusione Epernay La Ferme



QiCultivator said:


> Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979 Robusto
> Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Generosos
> Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Belicoso
> 601 Serie Blue Label Robusto
> ...


----------



## papabear (Jun 20, 2010)

Padilla Miami Toro or Churchill
DPG Vegas Cubanas Generosos
5 Vegas Miami
Tat Havana VI Nobles
San Cristobal Clasico or Supremo
RP Olde World Reserve Corojo
AF Opus X
RyJ 1875 Cedro Deluxe #1 & #2
Gurkha Park Avenue
RP Connecticut
5 Vegas AAA 
DPG Cuban Classic Robusto


----------



## bnbtobacco (Oct 18, 2010)

My Top 15 cigars

Ambrosia
Partagas
Perdomo
Camacho
Baccarat
Arturo Fuente
Ashton 
Evelio
Cohiba
Agio Meharis
Domeza
Don Diego
Gurkha
Dannemann
Hoyo de Monterrey


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Real quick off the top of my head,

My father Lancero
My father #2
Tatuaje Boris
Tatuaje t110
Tatuaje Verocu tubo
Tatuaje RC184
El Triunfador Lancero
Opus X xXx
Opus X petit lancero
Fuente Anejo #49
Fuente Hemingway short story
DPG blue label firecracker
LFD double ligero chisel
Viaje Exclusivo short
Viaje s&b WMD

*just read through and saw I already posted here, guess this would be my updated list.


----------



## Smafe (Mar 30, 2011)

padron 45 maduro:cowboyic9:
padron 44 natural
padron 40 maduro
padron 40 natural
rocky patel 1990
rocky patel 15 ann
man o war ruination
man o war maduro
El baton
Padilla 1932 Signiture
Padilla Miami
Padron 80 Maduro
Punch Rare corojo
rocky patel edge maduro
CAO Sopranos


----------



## Kurrgo (Apr 18, 2011)

Juicestain said:


> Real quick off the top of my head,
> 
> My father Lancero
> My father #2
> ...


That OpusX petite is tasty


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

Illusione CG4
Illusione epernay
La riqueza
Party Short
Bolivar PC
Bolivar RC
San Cristobol de la habana Principe
RASS
VR Famaso 
Monty #4
Cabiguan
Hoyo palms extra

+ a few more that I cannot think of right now


----------



## SoMoney87 (Jun 6, 2015)

This was actually a lot harder than I thought it would be, but here we go...

Crowned Heads Four Kicks Piramide
Tatuaje Musubi
O.P.A. Bloodline Habano
Tatuaje Black Label Corona Gorda
H. Upmann 1844 Reserve Maduro
La Flor Dominicana Air Bender Maduro
Drew Estate Liga Privada No. 9
La Flor Dominicana Chapter 1
Crowned Heads Yellow Rose
Partagas Serie D No. 4 (Cuban)
Crowned Heads Las Calaveras 2014
La Gloria Cubana Trunk Show Series Liga MG-08 2014
El Rico Habano Gran Corona
Oliva Serie V Melanio Torpedo
Tatuaje Cabaiguan


----------



## elas9394 (Mar 23, 2015)

1) Onyx Reserve
2) Montecristo Platinum
3) CAO Brazilia
4) Rocky Patel The Edge Maduro
5) Kristoff Maduro 
6) Graycliff Chateau Grand CRU
7) Tatuaje Cojonu 2003
8) Romeo Y Julieta House of Montague 
9) Don Pepin Garcia Original 
10) My Father

Honestly.... There's too many cigars I love, I can keep going on this list.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

Very interesting lists. This is a fun thread.

Fuente Añejo 46
Padron 1964 Anniversary Principe Maduro
Ramon Allones SS (cuban)
Fuente 858 (all, but mostly sun grown and then maduros)
Padron 85 Natural
Fuente Magnum Rosado 44
Drew Estates Liga UF-13
Gurkha Black Dragon (original edition) The only Gurkha I have found to like
Punch Rare Corojo (all sizes, but the Champion is great)
Partagas Series D#4 (Cuban)
Fuente Don Carlos Lancero
Graycliff Double Espresso
Añejo Shark
Alec Bradley Nica Puro
Fuente Casa Cuba

Many others that I enjoy too. But these are always my go-to's. Just about any Padron and Fuente too. Probably my two favorite brands.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Bad Andy said:


> Just about any Padron and Fuente too. Probably my two favorite brands.


Mine too brotha, just seems like you can't go wrong with them.

If the list is just 15:
-Ramon Allones Specially Select (Habanos)
-Montecristo #2 (Habanos)
-AF Shark #77 
-Padron 3000
-RyJ Short Churchill (Habanos)
-RyJ Churchill (Habanos)
-Partagas Serie D no.4 (Habanos)
-BHK 52 or 54 I hold these very close together
-Flor De Las Antillas
-Caldwell Eastern Standard
-Bolivar Belicoso Finos (Habanos)
-Padron 1964
-Padron 1926
-Alec Bradley Prensado (it is the only AB that I like)
-Nat Sherman Timeless


----------



## ChiGars (Dec 11, 2013)

Tatuaje TAA 2012 and 2014
Tatuaje Frank (mini or pudgy as well)
Tatuaje Black Corona Gorda
Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 Sumatra
Tatuaje CQ1
Liga Privada no. 9
Liga Privada Feral Flying Pig
Liga Privada Dirty Rat
Anejo #46 
Anejo #77 Shark
Opus X Forbidden X Maduro Toro
Padron 1964 Maduro
Padron 80th Anniversary Natural 
Cohiba Behike 52
Quesada Reserva Privada

Here's my top 15for now. I could of added a lot more!


----------



## Nickapalooza86 (Jun 13, 2015)

In no particular order...

Perdomo Lot 23
Perdomo 20th Anniversary
Perdomo 12 year vintage
Kristoff Kristiana
Arturo Fuente 858
La Gloria Cubana Series R Esteli
Drew Estate Nica Rustica
Drew Estate Undercrown
Perdomo Habano
Romeo Y Julieta Romeo Anejo
Perdomo Fresco ( Maduro)
Perdomo Nicks Sticks (Maduro)
Perdomo Champagne 
Camacho Criollo
Omar Ortez Original


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

Some of my favorites off of the top of my head, and in no particular order

Sotolongo Hechicera
My Father Flor de las Antillas
Rocky Patel Connecticut
Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 Connecticut
Macanudo Cafe
Macanudo Maduro
Cohiba Red Dot
Arturo Fuente Hemingway
Gurkha Beauty
Ashton Connecticut


----------



## NineSix (Jan 12, 2015)

Cohiba red dot
Undercrown
LP9
Oliva V Maduro
Muwat KFC
5 Vegas Classic
Avo Domaine
JDN Antano 70
EPC La Historia
Aging Room M356


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

It's probably best if I just put what I've been enjoying recently......

Partagas E2
Ortega Wild Bunch Gearhead Gary
Cohiba Reserva Robusto
La Bomba Nuclear
Las Calaveras EL 2015
JLP #2 
LFD Air Bender
EP Carrillo Cardinal
Tatuaje 7th Capa Especial
Illusione Rothchildes
Kristoff Ligero Robusto
Bolivar Gold Medal
Perdomo Exhibicion Sun Grown Robusto
Yolanda Custom Londsdale
LFD DL654


----------



## whodeeni01 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Your Top 15 cigars in "No" particular order*

You guys can actually remember 15 cigars that you enjoy? I don't know... maybe I need to get my head examined!&#128521;


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

Recent favs (in no particular order, but I set aside the 'keeper' bands)…

Rocky Patel 1992 Toro 
H Upmann Cedar Aged Robusto Cameroon
Victor Sinclair Series 55 Churchill Sun Grown
Gurkha Black Dragon Presidente
Macanudo Cafe Hyde Park
DE Acid Kuba Kuba Maduro
Tatiana La Vita Natural Corona Rum


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

*Your Top 15 cigars in "No" particular order*

Wow, blast from the past here.

These lists are always tough. What do you put on and what do you leave off? Are we talking about regular releases or including limiteds and HTFs? Do you include only cigars that have performed consistently or based on that one perfect experience?

Here's a work in progress, and decidedly NOT in order:
1. Crowned Heads Las Calaveras 2014
2. Caldwell Long Live the King
3. Quesada Espana
4. Crowned Heads Paniolo
5. Opus X Perfeccion No. 4
6. H Upmann Connie A
7. Montecristo Gran Reserva
8. Cohiba Sublime
9. Partagas Lusitanias
10. Bolivar Simones
11. Liga Privada Velvet Rat
12. Cohiba Corona Extra
13. Liga Privada No9 (fresh, circa 2011)
14. Edmundo Dantes 54
15. Whatever I'm smoking


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Yea, memory lane! Gotta revise my old list. Lol. In no particular order and I'm sure I'm missing some:

Coffins Sublime
Oldass Opus
Monte GE
Partagas 150 (cc version)
Oldass Cohiba Siglo VI
Don Carlos Anniverxario (or however they spell it)
Davidoff LE 08
Partagas Lusi
HU Sir Winston
Espy
Davidoff Madison 25th
Davidoff LE 06 DF
Davidoff Vintage 2000 LE 03
Fuente Draper 125th
VR Canadian Anni RE

Special shoutout to Padron 85th mad., Fuente lost city, GoF series b robusto gordo, and about 30+ other sticks that are great.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## pflau (Apr 22, 2015)

Here's the good stuff I've smoked the last couple years:

Winston Churchill Chequers Connecticut
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Maduro
Ashton 8-9-8
Ashton Virgin Sun Growth
Chateau Fuente
Nub
Romeo Y Julieta Cabinet Seleccion
Cohiba Cameroon
Partagas Cameroon
Padron Serie 1926 Maduro
Padrón 1964 Anniversary	
Don Pepin Garcia Black Label
Flor De Las Antillas
Oliva Serie G
Oliva Serie O Maduro


----------

